# Estações Metereológicas Oh!Haus



## edurao (16 Jan 2010 às 21:44)

Olá,

tenho já algum tempo andado a ler o vosso fórum o qual aprecio bastante, e de facto sonhado com um dia poder montar um projecto de estação metereológica. Hoje decidi comprar uma pequena estação metereológica digital, para completar o meu termometro/higrometro analogico que tenho na sala, e o term. digital do despertador. Estava tentado com uma La Crosse 3650 que vi por 179 EUR, mas após ponderar dado morar num apartamento uma coisa simples seria melhor e não tão dispendiosa.

Acabei por comprar a Oh!Haus OH3400 por 34 EUR só para ir vendo as temperaturas.

No entanto.... os valores que esta mede parecem-me irreais. O meu despertador da Oregon Scientific diz-me que o quarto está a 16ºc, e esta indicame-me 19.6. 

O sensor externo parece-me uma piada: na mesma sala diz-me que estão 24ºc, e parece-me que nem actualiza a estação sequer, dado os valores no LCD do mesmo serem diferentes dos apresentados na estação para o CH1.

Deve devolver isto, e não comprar nada desta marca ou que sugerem?

Obrigado

Edgar Durão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 22:36)

edurao disse:


> Olá,
> 
> tenho já algum tempo andado a ler o vosso fórum o qual aprecio bastante, e de facto sonhado com um dia poder montar um projecto de estação meterológica. Hoje decidi comprar uma pequena estação meterológica digital, para completar o meu termometro/higrometro analogico que tenho na sala, e o term. digital do despertador. Estava tentado com uma La Crosse 3650 que vi por 179 EUR, mas após ponderar dado morar num apartamento uma coisa simples seria melhor e não tão dispendiosa.
> 
> ...



Quanto ao termómetro interno, um deles está errado, pois essa margem de erro é bastante significativa, se realmente os termómetros estão um ao lado do outro.

Quanto ao sensor externo, volta a tentar captar o sinal através do canal. Se não actualizar, a pilha pode estar a acabar e precisar de ser substituída no sensor emissor.


----------



## edurao (17 Jan 2010 às 22:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Quanto ao termómetro interno, um deles está errado, pois essa margem de erro é bastante significativa, se realmente os termómetros estão um ao lado do outro.
> 
> Quanto ao sensor externo, volta a tentar captar o sinal através do canal. Se não actualizar, a pilha pode estar a acabar e precisar de ser substituída no sensor emissor.



Hoje com um pouco mais de pousio isto finalmente foi testado. A diferença entre o sensor externo para o da Oregon Scientific verificada foi de 0,5ºC, e entre os dois sensores 0,2ºC. PArece-me aceitável, dado a margem de erro anunciada ser 1ºC no manual.

O sensor externo já foi colocado na varanda, mais junto ao tecto para estar abrigado e já está a medir.


Ainda ponderei a La Crosse novamente, mas em apartamento isto seria uma coisa complicada. Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------

